# Happy 4th of July 2006!



## TulsaJeff (Jul 4, 2006)

Wishing all of you a very safe and happy 4th of July.. as you cook, eat, and play today, be sure to take some time to remember the reason behind this grand day.

Be sure to help the young ones understand the significance of this day as well and most of all have fun, spend time with family and friends and enjoy life in the USA!


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks Jeff!
     And the same to you and your's!


----------



## monty (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks, Jeff!

Just doing the low key thing today! 

Best wishes on the holiday to you and yours and thanks for posting pics of your family!

Cheers!
Monty


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

Happy 4th to you and yours Jeff.

Lets remember our men and women overseas everyday!


----------



## icemn62 (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks and best wishes to all of you and yours.  Be safe and have fun


----------

